# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  فك شفرة alcatel

## djalel_mas

السلام عليكم يااخواني اريد فك شفرة  
imei356080044508739
306x-2blpfr1
بارك الله فيكم

----------

